# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسألة في لبس ما يسمى البنطال (السروال) ليس فوقه شيء

## ابن عبيد الفيومي

ما حكم لبس النساء البنطال (السروال) ليس فوقه شيء؟
وهذا سؤال تتبعه أسئلة، وليس مقصودا بذاته.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

اليك أخى فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة فى هذا الأمر 

السؤال الأول والثاني من الفتوى رقم ( 4566 )
س 1، 2 ما هي المشابهة المنهي عنها هل هي فيما يخصهم فقط أم فيما قد أصبح منتشرا ويفعله المسلمون والكفار وإن كان أصله واردا من بلاد الكفر كما هو الحال في البنطلونات والحلل الأفرنجية، وهل إذا كان يفعله فساق المسلمين فقط دون عدولهميصبح أيضا من المشابهة إذا فعله عدول المسلمين ما هو حكم لبس البدل الأفرنجية على الوجه الذي يفعله غالبية الناس الآن من مسلمين وكفار، هل هو مشابهة فقط، وإن كان فيه مشابهة بالكفار فما هي درجة التحريم أو الكراهة، هل هناك كراهة أيضا حيث إن البنطلون يجسم العورة، إذا كان هناك كراهة فهل هي كراهة تحريمية أم تنزيهية وما العورة المقصودة بالتجسيم هل هي العورة المغلظة أم هي والفخذ أيضا، وإن أمكن تلافي هذا الأمر (وهو تجسيم العورة المغلظة والفخذ) بقدر الإمكان باستعمال البنطلونات الواسعة فهل تظل الكراهة موجودة، وما حكم لبس البنطلونات الضيقة أو المضبوطة تماما بحيث لا يكون فيها وسع عن الساق إلا قليلا؟
ج1 ،2 المراد بمشابهة الكفار المنهي عنها مشابهتهم فيما اختصوا به من العادات وما ابتدعوه في الدين من عقائد وعبادات؛ كمشابهتهم في حلق اللحية وشد الزنار، وما اتخذوه من المواسم والأعياد والغلو في الصالحين بالاستغاثة بهم والطواف حول قبورهم والذبح لهم، ودق الناقوس وتعليق الصليب في العنق أو على البيوت أو اتخاذه وشما باليد مثلا، تعظيما له، واعتقادا لما يعتقده النصارى ويختلف حكم مشابهتهم، فقد يكون كفرا؛ كالتشبه بهم في الاستغاثة بأصحاب القبور، والتبرك بالصليبواتخاذه شعارا، وقد يكون محرما فقط، كحلق اللحية، وتهنئتهم بأعيادهم، وربما أفضى التساهل في مشابهتهم المحرمة إلى الكفر والعياذ بالله
أما لبس البنطلون والبدلة وأمثالهما من اللباس فالأصل في أنواع اللباس الإباحة؛ لأنه من أمور العادات، قال تعالى { قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ } (1) الآية، ويستثنى من ذلك ما دل الدليل الشرعي على تحريمه أو كراهته كالحرير للرجال، والذي يصف العورة لكونه شفافا يرى من ورائه لون الجلد، أو ككونه ضيقا يحدد العورة؛ لأنه حينئذ في حكم كشفها وكشفها لا يجوز، وكالملابس التي هي من سيما الكفار فلا يجوز لبسها لا للرجال ولا للنساء؛ لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التشبه بهم، وكلبس الرجال ملابس النساء، ولبس النساء ملابس الرجال؛ لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن تشبه الرجال بالنساء والنساء بالرجال، وليس اللباس المسمى بالبنطلون والقميص مما يختص لبسه بالكفار، بل هو لباس عام في المسلمين والكافرين في كثير من البلاد والدول، وإنما تنفر النفوس من لبس ذلك في بعض البلاد؛ لعدم الألف ومخالفة عادة سكانها في اللباس وإن كان ذلك موافقا لعادة غيرهم من المسلمين، لكن الأولى بالمسلم إذا كان في بلد لم يعتد أهلهاذلك اللباس ألا يلبسه في الصلاة ولا في المجامع العامة ولا في الطرقات (1) .
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... نائب رئيس اللجنة ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


لفتوى رقم ( 4257 )
س : ما حكم لبس البنطلون إذا كان يلتصق بالجسم ، وإذا كان واسعا ، إذا كان محاكاة لما يرتديه الغربيون ، إذا كان يخالفهم في شكل البنطلون (التفصيلة) ما حكم لبس البدلة ، وحكم ما يسمونه رباط العنق (الكرفته) وغيرها من ملابسي الكفار ، هل يغير من حكمها أنها أصبحت من عادات المسلمين ، بحيث لا يظن عامتهم أن فيهما تشبها بالكفار ؟ وأخيرا ما اللباس الذي يمكن أن يرتديه المسلم في هذا الزمان ، فما حكم الله في هذه الأشياء كلها رحمكم الله ؟
ج : الأصل في الملابس أنها جائزة ، إلا ما استثناه الشرع مطلقا ؛ كالذهب للرجال ، وكالحرير لهم ، إلا لجرب أو نحوه ، ولبس البنطلون ليس خاصا بالكفار ، لكن لبس الضيق منه الذي يحدد أعضاء الجسم حتى العورة لا يجوز ، أما الواسع فيجوز ، إلا إذا قصد بلبسه التشبه بمن يلبسه من الكفار ، وكذا لبس البدلة ورباط العنق (الكرفتة) ليس من اللباس الخاص بالكفار ، فيجوز ، إلا إذاقصد لا بسه التشبه بهم . وبالجملة فالأصل في اللباس الجواز إلا ما دل الدليل الشرعي على منعه كما تقدم .
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا زكريا
فهمت من الفتوى جواز لبس البنطال للرجل والمرأة على السواء، ما دام واسعا؟
هل فهمي صحيح؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

لا يأخى ليس صحيحا  بارك الله فيك
اقرأ التالى 
السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم ( 4962 )
س1: أ- ما الحكم في إزالة المرأة لشعر جسمها، وإن كان جائزا فمن يسمح له بالقيام بذلك؟ ب- ما نوع الذهب المحرم على المرأة لبسه؟ ج- هل يجوز للمرأة وضع المكياج على وجهها أمام محارمها؟ د- هل يجوز للمرأة لبس البنطلون أمام محارمها؟ هـ- هل يجوز للمرأة إظهار شعرها أمام غير محارمها منالنساء المسلمات؟ هل يجوز للمرأة لبس القفاز؟
ج1: أ- يجوز لها ذلك ما عدا شعر الحاجب والرأس، فلا يجوز لها أن تزيلهما، ولا شيئا منهما، وتتولى ذلك بنفسها، أو زوجها، أو أحد محارمها، فيما يجوز أن يطلع عليه من جسمها، أو امرأة فيما يجوز لها أن تطلع عليه من جسمها أيضا. ب- كل أنواع الذهب يجوز للمرأة أن تلبسه، وقد كتب في ذلك الأخ الشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري رسالة فيرجع إليها. ج- يجوز لها ذلك لتتزين به لزوجها، ويجوز أن تظهر به أمام محارمها. د- لا يجوز لها أن تلبس البنطلون؛ لما فيه من تشبه النساء بالرجال. هـ- لا يجوز لها أن تكشف شعرها أمام غير محارمها من الرجال، ويجوز أن تكشفه للنساء مطلقا، ويجوز لها أن تلبس القفازين. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

السؤال الحادي عشر من الفتوى رقم ( 19479 )
س 11: هل يجوز للمرأة المسلمة أن ترتدي البنطال (البنطلون) وهي محجبة خارجة إلى السوق، وماذا إذا كان البنطال فضفاضا؟
ج 11: لا يجوز للمرأة المسلمة أن تلبس البنطال؛ لما في ذلك من التشبه بالكافرات، والمسلمون منهيون عن التشبه بالكفار، ولأنه أيضا يحدد حجمها ويبدي تقاطيع جسدها، وفي ذلك من الفتنة عليها وعلى الرجال الشيء العظيم. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد ... صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم ( 18283 )
س1: أنا فتاة أبلغ من العمر 17 غير متحجبة، إنني على طريق ارتداء الحجاب قبل 1 \ 11 \ 9995 م إن شاء الله، وهذا لأني علمت أن الحجاب فرض على المرأة، لكن أريد أن أرتدي حجابا بالسروال، فهل يسمح الله لنا بارتداء حجاب سروال مع الدليل إذا وجد؟
ج1: يجب على المرأة أن تحتجب عن الأجانب الحجاب الشرعي دون لبس الزينة، فإن خروجها بملابس الزينة والفتنة لا يجوز ولو كانت متحجبة في الظاهر، ومن ذلك لبس السروال أو البنطلون بدل الثوب الساتر، وقد قال الله سبحانه في سورة الأحزاب: { وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ } (1) وقال تعالى يخاطب أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: { وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } (2) الآية، وقال سبحانه: { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ } (3)الآية. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
بكر أبو زيد ... صالح الفوزان ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

أبا زكريا تحملني قليلا بارك الله فيك
في الفتوى السابقة قيل إن السروال ليس مختصا بالكفار، فلبسه ليس فيه تشبه بهم.
وفي هذه الفتوى يقال إنه تشبه بالكفار.
والآن: ما جهة تحريم لبس السروال على المرأة، التشبه بالكفار، أم تحديد العورة، أم التشبه بالرجل؟
ولي بعد الرد سؤال هو سبب هذا الموضوع.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> أبا زكريا تحملني قليلا بارك الله فيك
> في الفتوى السابقة قيل إن السروال ليس مختصا بالكفار، فلبسه ليس فيه تشبه بهم.
> وفي هذه الفتوى يقال إنه تشبه بالكفار.
> أخى  الكريم إن الكلام هنا خاص بالرجال فقط وكان البنطال مختصا بالرجال عند الغرب الى عهد قريب حتى تشبهت بهم نسائهم 
> أما قولك:
> والآن: ما جهة تحريم لبس السروال على المرأة، التشبه بالكفار، أم تحديد العورة، أم التشبه بالرجل؟
> ولي بعد الرد سؤال هو سبب هذا الموضوع.


أقول صح بعد ما تقدم أن علة تحريم لبس السروال على النساء التشبه بالكافرات وكذلك تحديد العورة إن كان ضيقا وكذلك التشبه بالرجال
وتفضل بسؤالك بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

أولا: لو كان في لبس البنطال للمرأة تشبه بالكافرات، لصدق هذا مع الرجال أيضا. 
ثانيا: مسألة تحديد العورة يشترك فيها الرجل والمرأة في العورة المشتركة (الفخذين) عند من قال بأن الفخذين عورة عند الرجل. (فما يحرم على المرأة من هذه الناحية يحرم على الرجل).
ثالثا: هناك اختلاف بين بنطال الرجل وبنطال المرأة (في الألوان، وطريقة الخياطة...إلخ)، ما ينفي التشبه، وما ضابط الحكم على الشيء بأنه من باب تشبه المرأة بالرجل؟
باختصار: ما الفرق بين لبس الرجل البنطال ولبس المرأة إياه؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

يأخى بارك الله فيك 
قولك:أولا: لو كان في لبس البنطال للمرأة تشبه بالكافرات، لصدق هذا مع الرجال أيضا. 

قلت :لايلزم ذلك   لأن ليس كل تشبه بالكفار كفر كما فى الفتوى الأولى حيث قالت اللجنة:المراد بمشابهة الكفار المنهي عنها مشابهتهم فيما اختصوا به من العادات وما ابتدعوه في الدين من عقائد وعبادات؛ كمشابهتهم في حلق اللحية وشد الزنار، وما اتخذوه من المواسم والأعياد والغلو في الصالحين بالاستغاثة بهم والطواف حول قبورهم والذبح لهم، ودق الناقوس وتعليق الصليب في العنق أو على البيوت أو اتخاذه وشما باليد مثلا، تعظيما له، واعتقادا لما يعتقده النصارى
أما لبس البنطلون والبدلة وأمثالهما من اللباس فالأصل في أنواع اللباس الإباحة؛ لأنه من أمور العادات، قال تعالى { قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ } (1) الآية، ويستثنى من ذلك ما دل الدليل الشرعي على تحريمه أو كراهته كالحرير للرجال، والذي يصف العورة لكونه شفافا يرى من ورائه لون الجلد، أو ككونه ضيقا يحدد العورة؛

وقدأشرت لك أن لبس النساء فى الغرب للبنطال إنما هو من عهد قريب جدا أى أن الأصل فى لبس البنطال حتى عند الغرب انما هو للرجال ثم لما انتهجت  أوربه العلمانية والإباحية تشبهت النساء بالرجال فى كل شىء حتى فى الملبس
فقول العلماء أن لبس المسلمة للبنطال محرم لأنه تشبه بالكافرات أى  أنه تشبه  بالكافرات فى تشبههن بالرجال فى اللباس
فتأمل هذا جيدا
وأماقولك :ثانيا: مسألة تحديد العورة يشترك فيها الرجل والمرأة في العورة المشتركة (الفخذين) عند من قال بأن الفخذين عورة عند الرجل. (فما يحرم على المرأة من هذه الناحية يحرم على الرجل).
أقول: من الذى أجاز لبس الضيق من اللباس حتى للرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ثم إن قياس المرأة على الرجل قياس باطل ذلك لأن المرأة عورة كما صح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأما قولك :
ثالثا: هناك اختلاف بين بنطال الرجل وبنطال المرأة (في الألوان، وطريقة الخياطة...إلخ)، ما ينفي التشبه، وما ضابط الحكم على الشيء بأنه من باب تشبه المرأة بالرجل؟
أقول نعم هناك فرق أحيانا و إلا فإن كثيرا من النساء يلبسن بنطال الرجال  وكثير منهن يلبسن بنطال شفاف و ملون بألوان مثيرة جدا مما هو محرم لذاته 
لذلك أقول لك 
إما أن تلبس المرأة بنطال الرجل(محتشم) وهو محرم لما سبق
وإما أن تلبس بطالا ملون ومثير مما يجعله محرما لذاته

----------


## سعودالعامري

مما فرق بين اللباس الذي يصف جسم الرجل وبين الذي يصف جسم المرأة  ما رواه احمد من حديث :
عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن محمد بن أسامة بن زيد عن أبيه قال:
كساني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبطية كثيفة مما أهداها له دحية الكلبي فكسوتها امرأتي فقال ((ما لك لم تلبس القبطية ))قلت كسوتها امرأتي فقال :((مرها فلتجعل تحتها  غِلَالَةً  فإني أخاف أن تصف حجم عظامها))

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

أخي سعود بارك الله فيك
دعنا نتفق على أمر يبين قصدي:
الجزء المحصور بين السرة والركبة من الجسم هو عورة مشتركة عند الرجل والمرأة (عند من قال بأن فخذ الرجل من العورة)، وبناء على هذا فإنني أرى أن أحكام هذا الجزء عند الرجل والمرأة سواء، فما جاز للرجل جاز للمرأة، وما حرم على المرأة حرم على الرجل.
فإن قيل هناك فرق، فما هو؟ وما الدليل عليه؟
وهذا الحديث لا يصلح أن يكون دليلا فيما أرى، لأن المرأة جميعا عورة، بخلاف الرجل فعورته جزء من جسده.

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

